# Introducing Baby Gunnar!!



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

Well everyone, HES HERE!! We picked him up Saturday night but between working and adjusting, I haven't had a chance to post these yet! There are A LOT more photos, posting them all at once is a lot of work so here a few of my faves from Sunday, his first full day home <3

























^^ thats my favorite!








big brother Loki and baby brother Gunnar!

He is suchhhh a fun little puppy! Currently in his crate with me in the living room because I have other responsibilities such as homework lol


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww adorable!
How old is he, he looks fairly large next to his big brother already!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh so cute!! I would die with that much cute living in my house... haha


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

He's 11 weeks, and yes he is a big puppy! Loki is only about 35 lbs, Gunnar will be around 50 or more. Their sizes vary a lot, and Gunnar's mother dwarfs just about every other Keeshond in the show ring, being two inches taller than the breed standard (which didn't stop her from becoming the top UKC Keeshond in the country!). My two share a father, who is also large, though I think he falls within breed standard for height.


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> Oh so cute!! I would die with that much cute living in my house... haha


I literally take hours to do things because the cuteness is too much lol. I just implemented the crate in the living room today because its hard to do things while supervising him too. We've had a couple accidents so far. He's been sooooo good about the crate though. We did no crate training with him, he just goes in all by himself and doesn't cry at bedtime. Very good puppy.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's so adorable. The fluffliness... I can't take it .

Ready for the fur?


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Ready for the fur?


YES lol I LOVE their beautiful double coats. Our other Keeshond surprisingly doesn't shed too badly, I can run my fingers through his coat without coming out with a handful of hair lol. Besides, I can tolerate long fluffy fur better than short coats, its not nearly as itchy! With regular baths and grooming its really quite manageable. Of course it helps that I work at a groomer... very convenient lol.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Godwit said:


> He's 11 weeks, and yes he is a big puppy! Loki is only about 35 lbs, Gunnar will be around 50 or more. Their sizes vary a lot, and Gunnar's mother dwarfs just about every other Keeshond in the show ring, being two inches taller than the breed standard (which didn't stop her from becoming the top UKC Keeshond in the country!). My two share a father, who is also large, though I think he falls within breed standard for height.


Where are you? My mother got one of her bichons from a breeder who retired him after he reached his full height of 1.5" over standard, and was unshowable.


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in New York. I know the breeder mentioned her height wasn't a deduction, but that's with the UKC not AKC. She did beat the most recent Westminster best in show winner twice in different shows, so I don't imagine it's a big penalty. Here's the AKC breed standard for height


> Size, Proportion, Substance: The Keeshond is a medium-sized, square-appearing, sturdy dog, neither coarse nor lightly made. The ideal height of fully matured dogs when measured from top of withers to the ground is 18 inches for males and 17 inches for bitches - a 1 inch variance either way is acceptable. While correct size is very important, it should not outweigh that of type.


And here's the top tens UKC ranking from August 22, 2014. CH Nikita Sumbarsky Pramen is Gunnar's mother. http://www.ukcdogs.com/web.nsf/webpages/dogevents/topten

Maybe there's a show person that can shed some light, I'm also very interested in how important height is in certain breeds. Keeshonds are in the non-sporting group so maybe there's a difference.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe size isn't a big deal in some breeds, or maybe it's not a big deal if the dog is otherwise perfect and this bichon wasn't?

I would be interested in hearing from some of our show people.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So fluffy! Congrats, he's just beautiful


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Godwit said:


> I'm in New York. I know the breeder mentioned her height wasn't a deduction, but that's with the UKC not AKC. She did beat the most recent Westminster best in show winner twice in different shows, so I don't imagine it's a big penalty. Here's the AKC breed standard for height
> 
> And here's the top tens UKC ranking from August 22, 2014. CH Nikita Sumbarsky Pramen is Gunnar's mother. http://www.ukcdogs.com/web.nsf/webpages/dogevents/topten
> 
> Maybe there's a show person that can shed some light, I'm also very interested in how important height is in certain breeds. Keeshonds are in the non-sporting group so maybe there's a difference.


It depends on the standard. Looking at the Keeshond standard it doesn't specifically say that if the dog is over that is a DQ, it does say that type should outweigh height. So basically if a dog is over standard but it very typey then that should be taken in consideration, specially if said dog has the most type out of the rest of the entry. A judge or fellow exhibitor (who has to be inside the ring), can only call for the whicket if the breed has a height DQ. 

It is a DQ in weims. I have had one of mine whicketed, he was under (probably 27 1/2 to 28 inches), he went on to win WD and BOW at the 2010 Weimaraner Nationals, and finished a week or two later. The only reason he was whicketed is because I won the day before and the handler I beat was mad, the judge didn't even know it was my dog he was setting the whicket for. 



> Height: Height at the withers: dogs, 25 to 27 inches; bitches, 23 to 25 inches. One inch over or under the specified height of each sex is allowable but should be penalized. Dogs measuring less than 24 inches or more than 28 inches and bitches measuring less than 22 inches or more than 26 inches shall be disqualified.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Also very cute fluffy puppy


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

WAY too cute looks like a stuffed toy


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Such fluff! One of my favorite spitzy breeds! <3


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Very cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Adorable! -Can't imagine anything more fluffily adorable! 

How great that Gunnar has taken to his crate so well already. Looking forward to more posts and pics -Enjoy that little guy!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I said, "AAAHHHH!!!!" out loud. So cuuuuute!!!!!!!


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

Got some more today!


chew time with big brotha


new favorite. he is ridiculously cute lol


i wish i had better pics of them playing, but I can't be bothered getting new batteries for my camera so iphone photos will have to do lol


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness he is a cutie pie! I just want to snuggle him!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't get over how cute he is. Just perfect. It looks like his brother has embraced him!


----------

